# real or fake ?



## martinlor (Dec 9, 2003)

Does Anybody know if "summit veterinary pharmacy inc." exist ?

I have a 30 ml stanozolol 50 mg/ml and i don't know if it's real or fake winny

i got it from  a guy who has somes race horses who take this . He pretend that is a real, but i  nerver seen this stuff before

this stuff come to ontario in canada

thanks

mart


----------



## jack hust (Dec 18, 2003)

never heard of it bro but there are so many mex co. out there it could be real


----------



## 3Vandoo (Dec 20, 2003)

Yes I know them.

you good to go.. h34r:


----------

